# Car Quirk



## Drac (Oct 7, 2010)

*Example: *There could be a group of us all heading to the same place, but I wont ride with anyone, I take my own vehicle. There have been numerous arguments about this, and accusations of me being a control freak. *SO BE IT*. One of the worst Hells is to be at someplace that you wish to leave but are stuck there because the person you rode with is busy hitting on the cocktail waitresses in hopes of getting lucky, or is having such a good time they have no desire to leave.

I remember one year taking a 2 hr walk home from a project and getting caught in a downpour because I violated my own rule. I was recently reminded of this quirk and wanted to know if I am alone..


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 7, 2010)

Nope, you're not alone.  I don't like relying on someone else for rides when traveling, either.  It never fails that someone in the group is slow to get ready, or wants to do something on their own...  You name it.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 7, 2010)

Nope, you're not alone. I want the option to leave when I want to. There is nothing worse than sitting somewhere waiting for your ride to be ready to leave.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 7, 2010)

My take on it reminds me of my basic anti-social behavior.  I do not go anywhere with anyone but family; so I do not have this issue.  Parties, group activities, and so on - not my thing.  I am social and sociable enough on my own terms, but I don't like taking others along on my pursuits, and I'm not interested in going on theirs.

Regarding the issue of having a car - well, I may be more uptight about it than you are.  Most of my adult life, I've maintained two functioning, licensed, insured vehicles.  Since being married, three vehicles.  They don't have to be great, they don't have to be expensive (my daily driver is a $500 eBay special), but they have to be running.  I cannot stand to be without a functioning vehicle.  If my car is broken down and in the shop, I must have another or it drives me absolutely bonkers.  I don't care if I have nowhere to go and no need of the second car - the idea that I can't get in a car and drive away if I want to makes me crazy.  Control freak.  Yeah, I guess so.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 7, 2010)

No, I can't stand riding with anyone either for all the reasons above and more.  I hate how other people drive.  My sister's bf rides the brakes!  He also does that thing when he presses down and pulls up on the brakes constantly at a stoplight, so the car kinda lurches forward.  What's worse is sometimes when someone, anyone uses my car (especially without asking me).  I don't like my AC screwed with or my vents even moved, I don't like my seat, mirrors or wheel moved, I don't like dirt or food of any kind on my car, I don't like smells in my car not from food or dirt or you.


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow, and here I thought I was alone..With me there are some exceptions. I have driven to seminars with Master Steve. We both have similar driving habits,tastes in music and AC settings etc..so its all good. That time I walked home was the final straw. Those I had asked for a ride home I had picked up and dropped off whenever there was a need.


----------



## Gemini (Oct 7, 2010)

You drive. I'm good! 

Wonder when that changed....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 7, 2010)

Drac said:


> *Example: *There could be a group of us all heading to the same place, but I wont ride with anyone, I take my own vehicle. There have been numerous arguments about this, and accusations of me being a control freak. *SO BE IT*. One of the worst Hells is to be at someplace that you wish to leave but are stuck there because the person you rode with is busy hitting on the cocktail waitresses in hopes of getting lucky, or is having such a good time they have no desire to leave.
> 
> I remember one year taking a 2 hr walk home from a project and getting caught in a downpour because I violated my own rule. I was recently reminded of this quirk and wanted to know if I am alone..


 
It depends. 

If it is to the store and back I do not care.

If there is alcohol involved I will drive myself so I can leave when I want to or need too. 

I also have problems with certain types of drivers, and if I know they drive me nuts I will not ride with them nor behind them. If I find this out the hard way, I struggel through it and then do not ride with them again.


----------



## Carol (Oct 7, 2010)

Many times I am happy to be the passenger.  Except....when I am with my Mom.

Ugh!!  I rented cars at the airport many times but others times I was at the mercy of my family as to where I go and what I do.  Horrible.

Driving all the way down myself, even though I don't like driving long distances, has been a much better option; even with the variables of the weather.  Plus I get to bring the tabby, which saves me boarding fees or airline pet surcharge fees.   His meowing keeps me alert...lol


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 8, 2010)

Having been without a (reliable) vehicle of my own for a long time taught me a lot of things. I did for a very long time had to rely upon rides from others. And I did learn how to deal with it I guess in my own way. A lot of the times I just waited until whomever I was going to ride with was ready to go, sometimes I found someone else that I knew and went with them if they were going my way or were of the type that didn't mind going out of their way to get me home. A lot of times I hoofed it or if it were early enough caught the last bus IF it ran by where I was. 

I learned a lot though being without my own vehicle. 
I learned how to be patient. 
I learned how to simply distract myself while waiting so I wouldn't get bored.
I learned how to be tactful in requesting that we needed to leave because I had to be somewhere the next day at X time of the morning or whenever. 
I learned not to plan THAT far ahead so that if something did cause my ride to want to hang out or stay longer because they were distracted or busy it wouldn't be a big hassle to me. 
I learned how to be grateful that I got a ride to where-ever in the first place and that I have a ride back home. 
I learned to have a back up just in case. 
I also learned how to drop whatever I was doing or to close out as quickly as possible in case my ride wanted to leave suddenly or whatever. Also learned how not to be so disappointed if what I was doing was really neat and I was enjoying myself but there was no other way. 
Probably the biggest thing I learned was: there is always a way.

Now that I have my own car (a Jeep Cherokee) depending on what was being planned I'd either take my own or simply go along for the ride or BE the ride. Either way it's a nice convenience.


----------



## teekin (Oct 8, 2010)

I would rather be able to leave when I want, and I too Drac have gotten a ride and then rather than be trapped just walked 20 some miles home. So now I allmost allways take my own car. I am also a very cautious driver and will not tollerate when people use cars to joust in. I have been known to get out at stop signs or red lights and walk home when the driver was being an aggressive Jerk. Much easier if I just drive myself. I don't think that is being a control freak. I think that is just being responsible for your own happiness and well being.

Lori


----------



## l_uk3y (Oct 8, 2010)

Depends on the situation.  I am usually the designated driver as I don't drink so in that sense I am rarely a passenger.

Being an auto enthusiast whenever there is a car show or event I always take my 2nd car there even if it means 5 of us go to an event in 5 diff cars.  If its just a typical day to day thing I love getting driven around now as I've always been the driver myself.

Luke


----------



## Bruno@MT (Oct 8, 2010)

I did not vote because I think the options are extremely polarized 

If it involves people I don't know, like or trust, I'll drive myself.
If it involves people I know and trust to have a similar view on things as I do, then I'll happily be a passenger.

If it involves my wife, I am always the passenger except if she wants to drink wine with diner (I don't drink any alcohol with diner). This started when we started going out together. I had to pick her up, which was an hour of driving from where I lived. And then at night I had to drive back. Often I had already done a good distance that day (work related) so the second or third time we went someplace, I gave her my keys because she knew the place where we were going to. Ever since then she drives the car, much to the amusement of my colleagues who somehow think that 'real men drive the car'


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 8, 2010)

No Drac you are not alone... You have offended my family and you have offended the Shaolin Temple... but your not alone in the take your own car thing


----------



## Omar B (Oct 8, 2010)

If I'm going anywhere I'm driving, that's it.  If a bunch of us are going and you have a car, that's great for you, but even if I drive by myself I drive.  I want my AC at the right place, my seat in the right position, my mirrors, my music, my, my, my, it's that simple.  If you don't want to listen to Cannibal Corpse or Morbid Angel or sports talk radio on the drive then that's your own damn fault.


----------



## crushing (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't mind riding.  The people I hang with are good people.  We have some common interests and I have never ended up wanting to leave somewhere much before they do.

I don't mind driving either.


----------



## Drac (Oct 9, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> I did not vote because I think the options are extremely polarized
> 
> If it involves people I don't know, like or trust, I'll drive myself.
> If it involves people I know and trust to have a similar view on things as I do, then I'll happily be a passenger.


 
I will redo the poll so as not not to appear so polarized..


----------



## Bruno@MT (Oct 11, 2010)

Drac said:


> I will redo the poll so as not not to appear so polarized..



I voted 
So far I am the only one who rides only with people he trusts.


----------



## Carol (Oct 11, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> I voted
> So far I am the only one who rides only with people he trusts.



Not any longer 

With my oddball work hours, I really don't socialize with people I don't know all that much.  Chances are, if I'm around people, they are either complete stranger (ie: other hikers on the trail), or people that I have gotten to know reasonably well.

I still don't like being without a car.  A friend of mine from India brought his mom to the U.S. for a few months, and she hated it because she was basically trapped in her son's home with little to do and no way of getting about.  In her own words "Its the most beautiful prison I've ever seen, but its still a prison."  That's pretty much how I feel when I go visit my relatives, if I don't have a car. :lol:


----------



## Drac (Oct 11, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> I voted
> So far I am the only one who rides only with people he trusts.


 
So it would appear.



Carol said:


> Not any longer
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't like being without a car.


 
Its a good thing that I have my Harley. I have ridden it in weather that most people would not. When ya gotta be someplace and the wife has the car you really have no choice. I tried public transportation once when I found a garage that would repair my car cheap. A ride of about an hour by car took about 3 on a bus..


----------



## ETinCYQX (Oct 11, 2010)

In all honesty and seriousness the only time I ride with a friend is when I plan on drinking. For example, for a house party I usually ask the host if they can come pick me up rather than deal with having my vehicle there and having to pick it up.

I don't mind riding as a passenger but being an auto enthusiast and one who studies driving as intently as I do martial arts, I'd rather be in control myself.


----------



## MJS (Oct 11, 2010)

Drac said:


> *Example: *There could be a group of us all heading to the same place, but I wont ride with anyone, I take my own vehicle. There have been numerous arguments about this, and accusations of me being a control freak. *SO BE IT*. One of the worst Hells is to be at someplace that you wish to leave but are stuck there because the person you rode with is busy hitting on the cocktail waitresses in hopes of getting lucky, or is having such a good time they have no desire to leave.
> 
> I remember one year taking a 2 hr walk home from a project and getting caught in a downpour because I violated my own rule. I was recently reminded of this quirk and wanted to know if I am alone..


 
Oh no...you're not alone on this one. LOL. I too, will take my car, if it means me not being trapped in a situation. Perfect example: the casino. Any time I go with anyone else except my wife, we will always take our own vehicle. This way, if people choose to play longer, we wont have to hang around waiting.....and waiting and waiting and waiting. LOL.

Of course, people are always free to ride with me, if they choose, however, I do tell them up-front, that when I'm ready to go, I'm going.  When that time comes, they have options: leave with me or find an alternative ride home.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 11, 2010)

MJS said:


> Oh no...you're not alone on this one. LOL. I too, will take my car, if it means me not being trapped in a situation. Perfect example: the casino. Any time I go with anyone else except my wife, we will always take our own vehicle. This way, if people choose to play longer, we wont have to hang around waiting.....and waiting and waiting and waiting. LOL.
> 
> Of course, people are always free to ride with me, if they choose, however, I do tell them up-front, that when I'm ready to go, I'm going.  When that time comes, they have options: leave with me or find an alternative ride home.


And, if they lose their shirt and their car, you still have a ride home!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 13, 2010)

ETinCYQX said:


> In all honesty and seriousness the only time I ride with a friend is when I plan on drinking. For example, for a house party I usually ask the host if they can come pick me up rather than deal with having my vehicle there and having to pick it up.
> 
> I don't mind riding as a passenger but being an auto enthusiast and one who studies driving as intently as I do martial arts, I'd rather be in control myself.


 
Where and how do you study driving? Just curious.


----------



## ETinCYQX (Oct 23, 2010)

Rich Parsons said:


> Where and how do you study driving? Just curious.



Just saw this post now, sorry for the late reply. 

While I was growing up my Dad raced rally cars. I used to spend hours (and still do) on back roads, empty parking lots, industrial parks, etc. with my Dad and some racing buddies playing with car control, sliding, handbrake turns, etc. This summer I'm planning to attend a race school; maybe Tim O'Neil's rally school.


----------

